

Peninsula database vendors (startups) try to slay Goliaths - superdupershant
http://sanfrancisco.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/stories/2009/09/28/story14.html

======
superdupershant
19 job openings at Aster and 5 at Greenplum, Wow! Good bye recession!

